# Performance Unterschied Cloud Server: 2 CPU &amp; 6 GB VS. 4 CPU &amp; 12 GB



## Fischwaage (6. Juli 2020)

Hallo Leute

Ich miete schon seit Jahren einen Cloud Server an und betreibe dort 2 kleinere Websites und 3 Online Shops.
Gestartet habe ich mit der niedrigsten Konfiguration des Anbieters:
2 CPU, 6 GB RAM, 100 GB SSD

Ab und an denke ich mir schon das meine Seiten vielleicht schneller laden sollten

Das nächst mögliche Upgrade wäre:
4 CPU mit 12 GB RAM

Leider gibt es keine Möglichkeit das ganze mal kurz auszuprobieren und ich müsste direkt min. 1 Monat die volle Leistung bezahlen.

Daher wollte ich mich im Vorraus mal erkundigen ob jemand einschätzen kann mit welchem, falls überhaupt, Peformance Gewinn ich rechnen kann?
Meint ihr das lohnt sich oder wird man nichts merken da Websites / Shops eh nicht soviel CPU & RAM Leistung benötigen?

Danke im Vorraus für eure Zeit und Hilfe,

Mfg


----------



## fotoman (6. Juli 2020)

Cloud-Server hört sich nach SSH- oder gar vollständigem Root-Zugang an. Warum lässt Du nicht mal ein Tracing über die CPU-Auslastung, die Auslastung von Apache (oder was auch immer da laufen mag), der vermutlich genutzten Datenbank und natürlich die Ram-Auslastung mitlaufen? Dazu die Anzahl Threads von Apache, die Anzahl offener Verbindungen zu Apache, die ausgelieferte Datenmenge (falls der Seitenaufbau und nicht die Bestellannahme langsam wirkt) und was einem noch alles einfällt.

Da ich nicht davon ausgehe, dann Du den Shop selber programmiet hast, sollte es dafür auch entsprechende Hinweise von der Community geben. 

Deine Webseiten und deren  Ressourcenbedarf kennst Du selber am Besten. Auch eine per PHP und DB-Zugriffen generierte Webseiten  kann kurzfristig Leisutung ziehen. Sind dann noch ein paar andere,  ressourcenfressende Kunden auf dem selben Host unterwegs, wird es halt  zäh. Du dürftest wohl "nur" vCPU haben und keinen physikalischen Server für Dich alleine. Da muss man auf die korrekte Zuteilung der Ressourcen vom Hoster hoffen.

Zwei Kerne und 3 Online-Shops (inkl. Datenbank und einigen parallelen Anfragen) hört sich schon extrem wenig an. Jede Abfrage braucht potentiell erst einmal mind. einen Thread für den Webserver und einen für die DB. Ob eine Aufrüstung etwas bringt, kann Dir aber nur Dein eigenes Tracing sagen.

Dass all diese (unprofessionellen) Beobachtungen nur bei rein lokler Auslieferung von Ressourcen gelten, ist wohl selbstverständlich. Ich warte auch mit Adblocker bei fremden Seite oft genug auf irgendwelche schwachsinnigen Google-Ressourcen, weil mal wieder jemand meint, sich mit Google-Fonts oder noch nutzloseren Sachen verkünsteln zu wollen.

Ach so, falls Du einen Google-Account hast (ich habe keinen), sollen sich darüber angeblich auch Tools bzw. Analysen zur Performance der Webseite abrufen lassen. Das dürfte meist effektiver sein wie das eigene Bauchgefühl und ist vor allem relevanter für die Google-SEO.



> ob jemand einschätzen kann mit welchem, falls überhaupt, Peformance Gewinn ich rechnen kann?


Zwischen mehr wie die doppelt Performance und 0% Gewinn ist alles denkbar. Theoretisch könntest Du auf einen anderen Server umgezogen werden, auf dem Du zwar 4 anstatt 2 vCPUs (unbekannter Performance) erhälst, der Server ansich ist aber mehr wie doppelt so ausgelastet wie der andere oder die dort vorhandenen Kunden nuten bedeutend mehr Bandbreite wie alle Kunden auf dem alten Server.

Genauso können dort weniger Kunden aktiv sein, die CPU ansich kann schneller sein und Deine Seiten sind immer so ausgelstet, dass der aktuelle Server am Limit läuft. Oder Dein Gesamtpaket (Server, DB, weitere Ressourcen wie Bilder) benötigt mehr wie 6 GB aber weniger wie 12 GB. Dann bringt alleine der größere Ram einen beträchtlichen Schub,


----------



## Fischwaage (7. Juli 2020)

Hallo Fotoman
ich danke dir sehr für deinen aufschlussreichen Beitrag! Absolut grossartig und sehr interessant. Finde ich super das du dir soviel Zeit für mein Anliegen genommen hast. 
Leider kenne ich mit mit dem Root / SSH usw. Sachen nur sehr schlecht aus und muss mich dort erst einmal reinlesen.
Dein Beitrag und deine Einschätzung das 2 CPU für 3 Shops aber schon sehr wenig ist, macht mir allerdings Hoffnung das ein Upgrade auf zunächst mal 4 CPUs was bringen könnte.
Ich werde jetzt einfach mal, motiviert durch deinen Beitrag, einen Monat lang die höhere Konfiguration testen. 

EDIT: Der Hoster hat bereits umgeschaltet und ...wahnsinn! Es ist ein enormer Unterschied und ich freue mich wahnsinnig .Die Seite ist vom Fiat Punto zum min. Mercedes 500 geworden 
Mal schauen - wenn dadurch die Umsätze steigen kann man ja immer noch weiter rauf bis max 32 CPU und 96 GB RAM


----------

